# Favorite music to listen to while high?



## ifwindicuh (Mar 29, 2016)

I've got a whole Spotify playlist called "psychedelia", check it out if you want, I've got a lot of songs on there but my favorites are Hey You by Pink Floyd, Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds by the Beatles, Revolution 9 by the Beatles, and Untitled 02 by Kendrick Lamar, shits intense when I'm medicated


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Mar 31, 2016)

too many artists..literally.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bellcore (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Ceepea (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## RM3 (Apr 14, 2016)

ifwindicuh said:


> I've got a whole Spotify playlist called "psychedelia", check it out if you want, I've got a lot of songs on there but my favorites are Hey You by Pink Floyd, Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds by the Beatles, Revolution 9 by the Beatles, and Untitled 02 by Kendrick Lamar, shits intense when I'm medicated


Rev #9 so much better backwards 

But this is def a great show to watch while high !!!


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Ceepea (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## socalcoolmx (May 23, 2016)




----------



## b4ds33d (Jun 8, 2016)

anything Tool.


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## JohnMotayo (Jun 26, 2016)

Generally things like Modest mouse come to mind. Kind of like soft rock, but still rock. Or just kind of really get into bands like Pink Floyd usually come to mind when getting high with Marijuana!


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 26, 2016)

Death


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## iHearAll (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## iHearAll (Jul 13, 2016)

"stoned meadow of doom" youtube channel


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Walterwhiter (Aug 25, 2016)

Sublime! "I'm in the mood get ready!"
Or 
Tupac on Pandora especially while I'm cooking. "I ain't no killa but don't push me!"


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Aug 26, 2016)

..Cypress Hill..Soul Assassins, is their click..


----------



## Reggaefarm Rasta (Jan 10, 2017)

https://soundcloud.com/master-peacevibes/steady-ranks-healing-feeling


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 24, 2017)

plurm 
music you love increases your dopamine and your Irie and makes your life better


----------

